# 5000 Apple employees are currently working on SDC



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Buried in a criminal complaint against a former Apple engineer who's being charged with stealing trade secrets is a remarkable revelation about the size of Apple's autonomous driving systems project: 5,000 employees are working on it.

Obviously Apple is fully committed to SDC

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/10/ex-...th-stealing-autonomous-car-trade-secrets.html

SDC are here and growing everyday
Private car ownership will be the bastion of the very wealthy
Everyone else: public transportation, SDC or stay in a homeless shelter


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Buried in a criminal complaint against a former Apple engineer who's being charged with stealing trade secrets is a remarkable revelation about the size of Apple's autonomous driving systems project: 5,000 employees are working on it.
> 
> Obviously Apple is fully committed to SDC
> 
> ...












From the article - " 5,000 employees are working on it or know about it." (nice piece of journalism right here....)

They are fully committed....
Apple likely to be 'all-in or all-out' of self-driving cars within 2 years, analyst argues
.... like this fish


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> View attachment 242977
> 
> 
> From the article - " 5,000 employees are working on it or know about it."


Either way, this is Apple. The first you will hear about their self driving project is when it's very mature and only 6 to 12 months from release, kind of like the HomePod reveal. Plus they live and die on their good reputation, Apple don't want any crashing SDC's. They want a perfect (public) record.

A few years ago we saw Hololens, Magic Leap, Google Tango, Snapchat lenses and Oculus. People were talking about how behind Apple was on the next mobile device...then they launched ArKit.

ArKit came after years of noise and shut everyone up.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Either way, this is Apple. The first you will hear about their self driving project is when it's very mature and only 6 to 12 months from release, kind of like the HomePod reveal. Plus they live and die on their good reputation, Apple don't want any crashing SDC's. They want a perfect (public) record.
> 
> A few years ago we saw Hololens, Magic Leap, Google Tango, Snapchat lenses and Oculus. People were talking about how behind Apple was on the next mobile device...then they launched ArKit.
> 
> ArKit came after years of noise and shut everyone up.


Here is your "perfect (public) record." - "*Tax avoidance corporate behavior segment* *(26:37 - 32:43)* - How Apple wants to screw Santa Clara County."

Now go and ride your Segway, like many other Americans do. Ohhhh...wait! Segway was a monumental failure.... Wonder why.... Please keep watching the SDCs sinking to the bottom... that fish knows much better than you know.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nobody cares.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Apple knows the future when they see it


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Either way, this is Apple. The first you will hear about their self driving project is when it's very mature and only 6 to 12 months from release, kind of like the HomePod reveal. Plus they live and die on their good reputation, Apple don't want any crashing SDC's. They want a perfect (public) record.
> 
> A few years ago we saw Hololens, Magic Leap, Google Tango, Snapchat lenses and Oculus. People were talking about how behind Apple was on the next mobile device...then they launched ArKit.
> 
> ArKit came after years of noise and shut everyone up.


Apple might be giving up on SDCs.

https://www.streetinsider.com/dr/news.php?id=15008949

Lynx Equity Strategies analysts KC Rajkumar and Jahanara Nissar said they are picking up chatter that Apple's (NASDAQ: AAPL) secretive autonomous vehicle program could be on the chopping block.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Either way, this is Apple. The first you will hear about their self driving project is when it's very mature and only 6 to 12 months from release, kind of like the HomePod reveal. Plus they live and die on their good reputation, Apple don't want any crashing SDC's. They want a perfect (public) record.
> 
> A few years ago we saw Hololens, Magic Leap, Google Tango, Snapchat lenses and Oculus. People were talking about how behind Apple was on the next mobile device...then they launched ArKit.
> 
> ArKit came after years of noise and shut everyone up.


I guess you didn't know about the massive failure- let down the home pod was .
People bought ? Yes .
Was it worth it ? No.
Outdated technology? Yes 
Google home is better ? Hell yes


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Apple has seen the light and cuts are starting.

https://9to5mac.com/2019/01/23/apple-self-driving-layoffs/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> In a statement, however, the company says it *still* sees a "huge opportunity" in the space.


The fact that they have to say "still" means they know it's cutting back because they know SDC's will never work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone


Kobayashi Maru said:


> Buried in a criminal complaint against a former Apple engineer who's being charged with stealing trade secrets is a remarkable revelation about the size of Apple's autonomous driving systems project: 5,000 employees are working on it.
> 
> Obviously Apple is fully committed to SDC
> 
> ...


who manufactures $1,000.00 cell phones DESIGNED to be outdated within 2 years with such WEAK batteries could not possibly tempt me in transportation needs.

SERIOUSLY.



jocker12 said:


> View attachment 242977
> 
> 
> From the article - " 5,000 employees are working on it or know about it." (nice piece of journalism right here....)
> ...


LMAO !
More fun than a cat !

I want one.

A fearsome yellow spotted Predator Fish !


----------

